# Suggestions- new spinning reel



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Got my buck early so I'll be spending more time on the water floating bait for steel. Haven't upgraded my spinning equipment since I took up fly fishing so it's outdated! The reel that I'm replacing is a shimano 2000 (2 bearing) no model name! 

Thanks for the help.

-Nick


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

What kinda coin are you looking to drop? I've been using a Pfleuger Trion the past 2 years and I love it as a budget reel. $40 I believe? 7 bearing system and super smooth and comfortable. My buddy bought one too and he loved it so much that he has 2 of them now lol


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I have actually bought a few new reels tjis year and have been impressed with the Penn fierce II . I used it in Florida and caught a 40 lb cobia on 10 lb test with it. Pretty nice and smooth for the money.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I use a pfleuger president 25 series on my noodle rod and love it had zero issues I think there $60 the performance of the reel is easily worth $100


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Stay Shimano. The Symetre is an awesome reel. I own 4 and have had 0 problems. Cabelas. The Sahara is also a great choice.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Pflueger president is a very nice reel for the money. I believe there is a mail in rebate for 10 dollars through the end of the year.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

So many options! Max I'll spend is $100. Putting it on croix so I want to balance the rod nicely.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Ddog0587 said:


> Stay Shimano. The Symetre is an awesome reel. I own 4 and have had 0 problems. Cabelas. The Sahara is also a great choice.


I agree. Choose the shimano model at your price point and you'll be happy.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

I also use an old Pflueger president on a new St. Croix 9.5 ft and love it. rod was pricey at $100 but well worth it.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

X2 on flueger president 6235 size reel. Super smooth drag and reel. Holds up to abuse these fish inflict. Plus doubles as a reel for some bass rods in the summer! Spool ready for braid makes it nice for fall walleye night bite as well off of piers.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I run the pflueger president as well on a 10'6" float rod. I run pline hydra float on 1 spool and have 20 lb power pro on another for fall night bite casting but that done on a different rod.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Ddog0587 said:


> Stay Shimano. The Symetre is an awesome reel. I own 4 and have had 0 problems. Cabelas. The Sahara is also a great choice.



This guy is right.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Shimano is the best reel company on the market, hands down. Although I have some pfluegers and really like them, shimano will always be the best of the best in my opinion. The quality and performance for the price - points are unbeatable.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Just put a shimano Sahara on my float rod last year, love it


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i use a quantum nitrous think i paid 50 for it......nice and smooth drag.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

. I prefer the limited edition president reel over the classic president reel it is more durable. I always wear out the bail spring on the presidents. I do use them for finesses bass fishing and steelhead fishing they take a ton of abuse through repeated hook sets and drag burning runs. I have found the limited edition president is worth the twenty extra dollars is a very nice reel.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Well ended up ordering a shimano Sedona 2500SE. $50 shipped bucks online. I'll post when it arrives!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool I'm sure it will suit your purpose. I have never used that particular model shimano. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Phluger summit is on sale 34.99 - I like the way it works


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

Runfish said:


> Well ended up ordering a shimano Sedona 2500SE. $50 shipped bucks online. I'll post when it arrives!


I use a Sahara on my steelhead rod, but I have Sedonas on all of my bass and panfish rods. You'll be happy with that choice!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Okuma Avenger series


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

bassclef said:


> I use a Sahara on my steelhead rod, but I have Sedonas on all of my bass and panfish rods. You'll be happy with that choice!


Ive been very pleased with the value in Shimano spinning reels that are under $100. Years back I had a Sahara series of sorts that had a fine drag adjustment near the butt of the reel that was great - id set main drag and then adjust the fine loose to hook up fresh fiesty ones, and tighten up on em as they wore down. That fine drag has a nice sized adjustment switch which i found to be in a great spot.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Threw on 8lb PLine tonight hoping to test the drag out tomorrow !


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to be argumentative here, but I'm very hard on gear (from a fish fighting perspective) and have gone through many reels on serious fish. That being said I've literally found problems with all the above mentioned reels, cannot stand the quality of several shimano reels, including their premier series... Okumas can be thrown in the trash, and Shakespeare makes Pflueger; enough said, quality has plummeted. The reel brand that has really impressed me has been quantum, own multiple, and after a week worth of walleye fishing at the islands, where it can turn into an 8 hour battle with the largest sheephead you'd never want to see, It's definitely passed the drag test, silky smooth bail flip, and wider reel winding for less fouls. I don't see many people using these but they come highly recommended from someone who spends a lot of time abusing tackle.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Just wanna say I'm a bass pro and pflueger owner but quantum is a big dog with great reviews in the saltwater world. Js even though other reels will get done what you want it to. If I had my pick on spinning I would take quantum as well. But I do not need to spend the money on a super nice feel like theirs when other will get the job done for me ! But if you can afford it I have to agree with gottacatchem quantum is a dream brand that can use in fresh or salt


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Pflueger president!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Quantum is absolute garbage.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Quantum is absolute garbage.


Lol this thread could go south fairly quickly


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

My reply was in a sarcastic manner. Thus the emoji, but that often is misunderstood on these threads. I have had nothing but good experiences with Okuma. I have used other reels as well like Shimano, Quantum, and Pflueger. They are all fine reels. I just really like an Okuma reel and the bearing system and drag, along with the feel of them. Most of us gave our opinions in a respectable manner, but there is always someone that will come in and trash everyone else. I guess I'll go throw my okuma reels in the garbage now. I stated my opinion on the reel of choice without putting others down.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> My reply was in a sarcastic manner. Thus the emoji, but that often is misunderstood on these threads. I have had nothing but good experiences with Okuma. I have used other reels as well like Shimano, Quantum, and Pflueger. They are all fine reels. I just really like an Okuma reel and the bearing system and drag, along with the feel of them. Most of us gave our opinions in a respectable manner, but there is always someone that will come in and trash everyone else. I guess I'll go throw my okuma reels in the garbage now. I stated my opinion on the reel of choice without putting others down.


I know you were joking. I also know things can escalate quickly around here over basically nothing.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That's the truth! I recall logging in various times in the last couple years and seeing a thread closed and there were a lot of posts back and forth within only a few hours lol. I need to go fishing and stop talking about reels!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'll try not to ever buy another quantum ever. Had one fall apart shortly after purchase and they support was less than helpful. Maybe their high end reels are better.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

same with the okuma. I have three. one high end which is great and two lower end that are on the shelf. gears broke. buddy had same problem. I got a Shimano that has worked better and longer than the two okumas combined. I'm not partial to any one brand but more the better deals. my president is still going strong as well come to think of it.


----------

